# This is western Argentina



## longknife (Jul 24, 2019)

*A major snow resort that almost no Americans know about. At least those who aren’t avid skiers.*

_The intense fall of snow and bad weather had led the city along the province of Rio Negro's Andes to halt all transport services, including the commercial flights. At least six services were canceled, others were delayed and three aircraft already airborne had to be diverted to other air terminals that were still operational. A total 41 commercial flights were scheduled to operate Saturday. _

*It must be very popular with someone for such heavy air traffic.*


*More* @ Bariloche airport reopens after closing Saturday due to heavy snow in west Argentina


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jul 26, 2019)

longknife said:


> *A major snow resort that almost no Americans know about. At least those who aren’t avid skiers.*
> 
> _The intense fall of snow and bad weather had led the city along the province of Rio Negro's Andes to halt all transport services, including the commercial flights. At least six services were canceled, others were delayed and three aircraft already airborne had to be diverted to other air terminals that were still operational. A total 41 commercial flights were scheduled to operate Saturday. _
> 
> ...




Yeah! El Chapo.


----------

